# CGI/Animation vidoes for haunts



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Cemetery scene!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Aaron636r said:


> Cemetery scene!


Can you give me a little more idea of what your looking for?


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Aaron636r said:


> Cemetery scene!


I second the motion! The twister is a very cool video! I'd love to see one with spooks and spectors floating in an old, dark, dreary graveyard.


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm always looking for things to project on my windows. I'm looking for things that will spook people looking in from outside, things like vampires, skeletons,etc


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

*egypt*

I am doing an Egyptian theme this year, I am looking for 2 or 3 different videos to project on my garage and front porch.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

bradbaum said:


> I am doing an Egyptian theme this year, I am looking for 2 or 3 different videos to project on my garage and front porch.


I have some ideas for you maybe a mummy coming through a wall and walking toward the camera or moving hieroglyphics flying by the camera


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

bradbaum
GIVE ME THE NAME FOR YOUR HAUNT (IF YOU HAVE ONE IN MIND) 
AND I CAN SEND YOU *HIEROGLYPHIC* SPELLING AS A JPEG.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

How about a 13 hour GrandFather Clock face where the hands spin backwards and stop at 13 O clock, then the clock chimes 13 times???? You could even have the clock face fade out and change to something else like a rotted face?

My Plans are to build a full scale grandfather clock and use an LCD flat panel monitor for the face.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

halloweenguy said:


> How about a 13 hour GrandFather Clock face where the hands spin backwards and stop at 13 O clock, then the clock chimes 13 times???? You could even have the clock face fade out and change to something else like a rotted face?
> 
> My Plans are to build a full scale grandfather clock and use an LCD flat panel monitor for the face.



*Wow*... that sounds like a good one.
how long a loop are you looking for?


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

TNBrad said:


> *Wow*... that sounds like a good one.
> how long a loop are you looking for?


 I really don't need it to be too long one....My rough idea is about 20 sec total with maybe 10 sec of the hands spinning backwards, then after the thirteetnth chime trigger the pnuematic prop scare (something pops out of the clock or use the clock for misdirection to setup a scare)

I was planning to use VSA with the Exorcist unit to launch the video, then trigger the pnuematics at the end. If you could help me out with the video, then all I need is *Lauriebeast* Creative design talent for the clock exterior.  

This Project has been rattling in my head for the last few months...However I have no CGI animation knowledge. What I like most about the lcd flat panel is the clock would be backlit.

The closest thing I have found so far was this mechanical clock screensaver:
http://www.3planesoft.com/pages/clock.html


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

halloweenguy said:


> I really don't need it to be too long one....My rough idea is about 20 sec total with maybe 10 sec of the hands spinning backwards, then after the thirteetnth chime trigger the pnuematic prop scare (something pops out of the clock or use the clock for misdirection to setup a scare)


I'm getting ready to post a small video for you to look at to see if this might be close to what your lookjing for. If so... I can send you better file r maybe a DVD for a few bucks.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That would be cool to see.

I also agree with the cemetery scene. Maybe with an occasional zombie walking by and lightening in the background with clouds and a full moon breaking through.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

TNBrad said:


> I'm getting ready to post a small video for you to look at to see if this might be close to what your lookjing for. If so... I can send you better file r maybe a DVD for a few bucks.



Thanks Much!!! Looking forward to see it...Maybe if there is enough interest in this project we can all send you a few bucks for your hard work!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK this was a test file only I am makeing a size fix to realine the shape for the finsihed one; but, this can give you an Idea though.
Let me know wheat you think.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/...os/?action=view&current=13hourclocksmall1.flv


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I like that.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Deathtouch

the full resolution looks really good and you can see the effects really nicely.
any suggestions or other ideas 
I'm excited I have ordered a newer computer so I will be able to do some really cool stuff..... (cue the six million dollar man music ) "We can make it" bigger, Stronger, faster, (LOL)


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Id suggest you turn it 90 degrees so it looks better in portrait format, HGs original idea to use a monitor on a clock case would probably look more in proportion if he mounts the monitor this way.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

WOw that was fast! And it looks fantastic!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Was that done using Partical Illusions?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I used several different programs
In the large format it dose look great.
and I can turn it 90 degrees; but, i did this way so it would look ok for you guys to see.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You seem to be pretty good at it. I have been trying to get good at graphics but no good at this point. Just for my websites of of course.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you. 
I tried many different art forms over the years and with the help of everyone here I have a new outlet, for my creativity


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Amazing...You cranked that out fast. Looks great!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK 
now I am working on 2 new ones there was a question about an *Egyptian tomb *and a *Graveyard* also.
I am making some changes to the Haunted clock face also. 
please let me know if you have any ideas or suggestions, or if you would like a copy.
I'm on dial up here in the Great Smokies national park. so upload takes time.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm interested in a copy. It might make for a very cool image on the side of my house. Please pm me for details

Victor


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

victor-eyd said:


> I'm interested in a copy. It might make for a very cool image on the side of my house. Please pm me for details
> 
> Victor


I'm still learning about chat, PMs, and IMs LOL

was there something you were looking for (AN IDEA/Project) maybe we can work together on something


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

I do a small haunted house in the garage for the kids. I have a large window above it in a bonus room that I would like to project a cool image for them to look at while they're waiting in line. I don't have anything specific in mind. Possibly a video with one really huge spider going up and down on a web surrounded by a lot of smaller spiders also crawling around or going up and down.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

A couple of ideas come to mind tnbrad:

There's a segment on the indiana jones ride where the "headlights" of the car shine on a wall and all you see is silouttes of snakes and spiders as the headlights move around. You could use a similar theme with non-working flashlights and when you point it at the screen, the same effect occurs.

Another is a vortex theme but have household items like newspapers and rocks and shrubs and garden tools being sucked in.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

That sounds like fun 
maybe bats flying by in groups. and the figure or shadow of a victom?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

victor-eyd said:


> A couple of ideas come to mind tnbrad:
> 
> There's a segment on the indiana jones ride where the "headlights" of the car shine on a wall and all you see is silouttes of snakes and spiders as the headlights move around. You could use a similar theme with non-working flashlights and when you point it at the screen, the same effect occurs.
> 
> Another is a vortex theme but have household items like newspapers and rocks and shrubs and garden tools being sucked in.


That does sound cool I like that idea let me see what I can do I have to write the scrips for the models and render them min 3d. then I'll try a test. Oh Boy I'm trying to keep up LOL.
Maybe after I make all these I should do a bunch on a CDR/DVD as a group of different window videos.
Keep the IDEAS coming.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Nov 20, 2007)

*We'd be very interested...*

in your work....please contact me at [email protected]'d love to obtain some of your CGI effects.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's another idea, a spider's web, perhaps even the spider shooting a web at you! You'd need a screen similar to this but it would look pretty cool










Victor


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that is an Awsome idea you could make the screen look like the web too. I have seen in several movies. the last one was on the wall of the Wrath ship on StartGate Atlnatis. 
What was this screen made from?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

We're doing a pirate theme this year. One area is a pirate ship and we will have cannons.
It would be cool to project the image of another pirate ship approaching and have cannons firing ! Night scene with a hazy moon peering though the clouds.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynn said:


> We're doing a pirate theme this year. One area is a pirate ship and we will have cannons.
> It would be cool to project the image of another pirate ship approaching and have cannons firing ! Night scene with a hazy moon peering though the clouds.


OH that one sounds great let me add it to my list for the next few days I'm upgrading my system and should be able to work on these this weekend


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

TNBrad said:


> Now that is an Awsome idea you could make the screen look like the web too. I have seen in several movies. the last one was on the wall of the Wrath ship on StartGate Atlnatis.
> What was this screen made from?



this?

Stretch Screens for Front and Rear Projection "Star" on eBay, also Projector Screens Material, Home Theater Projectors, DVD Home Theater, Consumer Electronics (end time 02-May-08 18:40:54 BST)


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

or this, check out the vortex image

7 X 4 foot Stretch Movie Screen - in & outdoor use on eBay, also Projector Screens Material, Home Theater Projectors, DVD Home Theater, Consumer Electronics (end time 19-May-08 21:49:11 BST)


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*What's it made of, Gold thread. At $395 and that doesn't include the frame. That's another $350. Ouch*


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I lifted the picture from here

DJscreen.com - Lycra Spandex projection screens

More images from their website


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's another idea: This is a somewhat tricky to explain but I'll do my best. Look at the picture below










It its a pole over which hangs down two sheets of material on either side. The center is open, for your front door or even an arbor where you serve your trick or treat candies. Now the projector can either be behind you, meaning you'll need to use rear projection material, or in front of you, so any white-colored sheet or screen material will work.

What you display on either side are two moving skeletons or monsters or anything halloween related that points to each other telling the kid "come here for the candy". Each side moves differently from each other, perhaps even tossing stuff (like a skeleton head). So when creating the video, the background is all black, and only the monsters are colored out.

You can use it over a garage with rear projection or over your front door using front projection. In my setting I do either since.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

victor-eyd, on post number 33, I would almost SWEAR that's the old Macarena video.....you are SO busted.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

victor-eyd said:


> Here's another idea: This is a somewhat tricky to explain but I'll do my best. You can use it over a garage with rear projection or over your front door using front projection. In my setting I do either since.


 That one sounds great it would be the most difficult one, as it would be tricky to line up size wise to different areas. 
May with two projectors and half the lenses on each covered to prevent the overlapping images sort of like a crossfire, from the same video source cold too. that would work a really big effect. Hummmmmmm I like it.

My note book is really filling up. I need suggestions for turning this venue into something like a company.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

It is tricky- that's for sure. It would probably have to a fixed distance so that most projectors can align with correctly- perhaps 10ft or less. The "macarena" monsters ideally should be about 6ft tall. Using two projectors could work- perhaps another video(s) showing each monster by themselves only (one could them burn another dvd and play the cuts on a separate dvd player)

I have 5 projectors on hand so if you got the stuff I can test them out.

Victor


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a plan lets start with a standard measurements. height 6 feet How far apart might we be talking about. I have a trick for this now that I think about it.
Can you send me a picture of the place you want use the image and fill as much of the frame with the location but I do need some of the extra space surrounding the Prop?


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok Brad, how about this. I made it for both 16:9 projectors as well as 4:3 projectors. I didn't put a number regarding spacing from the edge but I'll assume that you'll move the images far enough so if there is overscan or similar it won't affect or cut off the images.










In terms of projector distance and size, every projector varies so the best you can do is to fill out the screen as shown above. The overall size will be determined by what/how each end user positions his projector. I would recommend, trying all three areas: left, right, and center- perhaps splitting the screen into 3 equal sectors and animating within each sector

If you have any specific questions, pm me with your phone or email

Victor


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for all your work with this I'll Pm you soon.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK BIG SMILE
I got the system loaded and I am running tests.
here is a sample (just was playing around this weekend). Have a look and let me know what you thing.
This is a very low resolution, so please don't violate me. If your interested in a much better copy please PM me so we can get you a great looking version for your haunt.

Video of Dragon Fire - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good so far


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Caretaker
I hope to get everything going in the next day or so.

Any ideas or suggestions are welcome... and also requests too.
We can work on cost as we work on the ideas together.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

headless horseman throwing a pumpkin a you

ghost that catches on fire to reveal a skeleton that brittles and crushes

a kid or adult that melts (like the bad guy in raiders of the lost ark) when he's pointing where to get the candies

fire

vortex (similar to the one in army of darkness)

darts/arrows/bugs- anything that's coming at you really fast and splats

dracula transforms into a bat

wolfman transform

trick or treater is jekyll becoming hyde

a trick or treat bag becoming a fire-breathing dragon - like in fantasmic

a door that opens to show a hangman dangling/skeleton/blood flowing(ie The Shining)

Hows that?

Victor


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I would love to see these examples. I keep getting an error saying that there is no video when I try to play any of these.

Have they been taken down?


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

They aren't links to videos, just ideas for tnbrad to use for his videos


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

As an example...Post #48 on page 5 has a big Video box. When I try to play it, it says No Video, just like all the others like it in this thread. Those are what I'm trying to find.


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

They were playing a couple of days ago - the link must be broken now.


----------



## Raycliff_Manor (Apr 10, 2005)

*Cgi*

TNBrad, shoot me an email if you get a chance. I'd love to talk to you about your ability to provide us with CGI for our attraction. You can check out our haunted attraction at EurekaScreams.com or Myspace.com/RaycliffManor

Thanks!

Kel


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Kel, your haunt looks awesome. The lighting in the rooms is very impressive.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Oops:
Hey all, I did break them by accident, I'll fix them in the today after work. Sorry about that I was trying to lock one and hit the wrong key. the *Dragon Fire in Low Resolution* is working though.

Remix for TNBrad - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello
here is a new little video the new system is up and running.
This video is in a very low resolution and there is a high resolution version if requested.
I you enjoy. any Ideas or requests are welcome.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Graveyardghostandskull21small.flv


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

TNBrad,
Your video's are great. Keep up the fantastic work.

SKullie


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I like the dragon fire.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Skullie said:


> TNBrad,
> Your video's are great. Keep up the fantastic work.
> 
> SKullie


Thanks Skullie and RookieSpooker. I am having fun.
I'll be looking to add sound to these next, OH my poor neighbors LOLOLOL


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

That ghost would look great by itself also, ie no background

Great work!

Victor


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

victor-eyd said:


> That ghost would look great by itself also, ie no background
> 
> Great work!
> 
> Victor


Good Idea
I'll run one off tonight. and try to add some sound.
You had note the vortex from Evil Dead. any detail you might think of. I have a few different looking vortexes.
I should be finishing the 13 hour clock for Halloweenguy in the next day or so.
We have work over the details and effects over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*13 Hour Haunted Clock AVI*



halloweenguy said:


> Amazing...You cranked that out fast. Looks great!!!


The 13 Hour Haunted Clock 
is almost finished. I have a few small changes I want to make tonight and I should be able to post a DEMO copy for you and others to view, in the next day or two. I changed to run time from 1 minute to 3 full min.
30 seconds of still time the fro 
90 seconds the clock runs wild
the last 60 the clock hits 13 O'clock and the haunted face appears and the it returns to the original time to make the loop un-noticeable.

I also turn the AVI 90% counter clockwise. and set it up as 800 X 600 (This is the lowest setting of a monitor, so it should set to fit no matter what resolution your are running at) to fill the screen in the "Full screen setting of Windows Media Player or other Media reader.
Please: anyone, let me know if there are any other ideas


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Tnbrad,

Got you pm and will contact you soon, thx.

As to ideas, there was another thread about big portraits and how about something similar to the paintings you see when walking in main hallway of the disneyland haunted mansion.

Here's a link to something similar
Flickr: hauntedportraits' Photostream

Victor


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like I got to get busy on the the clock this weekend!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

victor-eyd said:


> Tnbrad,
> 
> Got you pm and will contact you soon, thx.
> 
> ...


I guess I need to go see my sister She works running 3-4 of the resorts staff for Disney so I can go see The Haunted Mansion.
as for digital portraits.... That would work. simply transforming from a stile to a stile image and back. Hummmmmm I'll add that to my list.
Project # 2,789.2 (LOL)
I wonder would that be for a projection or digial display (like the clock)?


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

It could work for both display or as a projection. Even the clock could be a projection

Victor

PS I'll find project 2,790.7 when contact you LOL


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Halloweenguy.....Did you see the full size 13 hour clock I built out of foam?....I have pics and a short video here Ted Mentzer's Page - HauntUniverse.com - The Haunt Industry Network


On the CGI stuff...I've always thought it would be really cool to have a mad organist cgi....No organ or bench in the cgi...Use real setting....Just the organist wailing away with top hat and flowing clothes with the mist around him....Set it up like the peppers ghost set at WDW only use the projection against the glass by the organ....ZR


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Is that the way organist is done at Disney now?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Not exactly....The ballroom scene is HUGE!....The have very white animatronics with bright lights built under the floor in a black room and they all move in time with the music....There is a gigantic glass plate you can't see in the ballroom that reflects the animatronics and makes them transparent....Go to you tube and type in disney haunted mansion and take an hour or so to be amazed!....I think doing the organist in CGI would have many benefits like not having to build a second room just to make the peppers ghost because space is an issue....Also you could get a much more realistic ghost because you wouldn't have the limits such as budget to make all the movements...Hope this helps....ZR


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

That sounds cool; but, would the light from the projector over power the effect.
let me try another way to say, is not... the low lighting... the key to the ghost effect?
please let me know what you think... anyone.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is another thought..
I think the glass adds the 3D effect as you move past, you get a slightly different view.
With a projector would it be best to use a black cloth to project on to ((Screm???) not sure of the spelling I saw this used in the magic mirror effect to hide the monitor from view).


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Maybe?...They use screms in the cemetery scene I believe....I haven't tried the glass idea with a projector...Just an idea....I did try the projector projecting on the back of one of those animated seance balls that turned out pretty cool....I hid the projector inside a column with a bust on top....Made about a 3 inch by 3 inch hole in the front look like a cracked hole and stretched some of that cloth from the scream tv over it to hide the projector....I took the animated head out of the ball and layed a piece of red silk fabric on the inside....They painted the backside of the ball silver and the projector shown through that just fine....ZR


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

ZombieRaider said:


> Halloweenguy.....Did you see the full size 13 hour clock I built out of foam?....I have pics and a short video here Ted Mentzer's Page - HauntUniverse.com - The Haunt Industry Network
> 
> 
> On the CGI stuff...I've always thought it would be really cool to have a mad organist cgi....No organ or bench in the cgi...Use real setting....Just the organist wailing away with top hat and flowing clothes with the mist around him....Set it up like the peppers ghost set at WDW only use the projection against the glass by the organ....ZR


Nice Job on the 13 hour clock!!!! Looks like a lot of work went into it...How did you get the clock face to open?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Since it was foam, it was really tricky but I glued a two by four on the hinge side and put a "screen door closer" pnuematic on the 2X4 and then glued a metal strip across the bottom of the door where the rod would hit to open it....Then put a light gauge spring to pull it shut....In hind sight since it is a very light weight foam door, I would probably have went with a servo and probably would have gotten OK results....That would have been a much easier installment and not required air but I used what I had on hand with trial and error....Good Luck!....ZR


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK folks
just finished a work view of my Haunted Clock face for Halloweenguy


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*13 Hour Haunted Clock*

OK folks 
Here we go. Halloweenguy has asked for a Haunted 13 Hour Clock.
and here is a (Demo) look at the project I have been working.

Hope you enjoy, as always any ideas and questions, please let me know 
also ture the audio up the ticking is faint (LOL)

HauntedClockvideo1.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

I love your ghost in the cemetary... I'm all about the classic haunted house/mansion & graveyard theme (ie. the cemetary scene in Disney's Haunted Mansion movie & ride).

Just a thought... when I have the chance to do a larger yardhaunt than my current property permits, I would love to have a scene like 'Night on Bald Maountain' from Fantasia. I envision just the ghosts alone (no background in video) rising from the cemetary into the air so that it can be projected onto any number of backgrounds or scenes in a haunt.

Any thoughts?

PS. This is my first official post to this forum!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
and thank you for your comments. I do have a video with just ghost also. I'm working on adding a few skeletons to it.

Did you *turn the audio up* so you could hear it all the way through on the Clock??
There are some special effects as it runs.... Muhahahahah (**Casp) LOL


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmmm...videos gone


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*Haunted Clock FAce Posting*

There are a few here.
I did pull the first ones down to re-do them though.
Follow the link here to see those that are posted now.

TNBrad/Spooky window videos - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I hope you enjoy them.
and let me know if you have any ideas or questions.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks TN!!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

The clock looks great!!! The movement is perfect. I love the fog at the end very creative 

Three things come to mind.
1. Can we change the clock face back to the green/blue tint?
2. Can you change the skull face to your decomposing face used in the other video?
3. Background audio when the hands are spinning?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like we may have a projector free that we can use elswhere in our haunted house, so I would be interested ! I thought about the pirate ship idea.... but now we talked about it and would like one done but the ship would not shoot its cannons. Like your haunted window but just have the moon stationary, and no ghosts but skelton pirates instead rise up and move forward. the whole thing has low lying fog that moves around and clouds that move across the sky and moon. The ships movement could just be as if its floating on water with small waves. Think this would be doable ?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh boy... Umm yes I can do that.

Question did you have the audio turned up when you saw the playback?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I played it at work today for one the Graphics artist... and one guy came racing down this long hall and rounded the corner asking........... "What happened is everyone OK??? I heard a woman or someone Screaming"
I was so embassies... He was trying to do the right thing LOLOLOLOL


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a new video based on some the sugestions offered early on

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Batsandvortexwindow.flv

Have a spooky day


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice. More debris needed LOL or perhaps a demon hand that takes the man into the vortex

Victor


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm remiss... Let me give Credit were it is due. The original clock face design was created by *JACKSON MANOR*.
Thank you TJ
You can contact him at Welcome to Jackson Manor
if you are interested in any of his art works.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Looks like we may have a projector free that we can use elswhere in our haunted house, so I would be interested ! I thought about the pirate ship idea.... but now we talked about it and would like one done but the ship would not shoot its cannons. Like your haunted window but just have the moon stationary, and no ghosts but skelton pirates instead rise up and move forward. the whole thing has low lying fog that moves around and clouds that move across the sky and moon. The ships movement could just be as if its floating on water with small waves. Think this would be doable ?


Hey there Lynn
I started playing around with the Idea of a ghost ship Here is a first run on the idea.
Have a look. There will many changes to follow first, I want to redesign the layout of the ship; But, I wanted to keep your interests (LOL)
Look closely there is something in the sails
Image of GHOST Ship by TBrad - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

look at the sails as it passes


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*GHOST SHIP passing by DEMO*

Here is a sample run of the ship passing by.
Hope you enjoy. Let me know what you think.
I was inspired by *"THE FOG"* the original... ok well the remake wasn't all that bad I guess. (LOL)

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/...dow videos/?action=view&current=Ghostship.flv


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

That is sweet! I assume cannon fire could be added later (or optional)

Victor


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats soooooo cool ! Love it ! Yes maybe some cannon fire ! I guess I need to make up my mind on that. A moon too... shows up as the fog lowers.... ?


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

victor-eyed,
man you are every where, this is a good cross over from BYT!!( Back Yard Theater) LOL
kendallizm


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

kendallizm said:


> victor-eyed,
> man you are every where, this is a good cross over from BYT!!( Back Yard Theater) LOL
> kendallizm



Thanks let me know if you have any questions or ideas
Brad


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

TNBrad said:


> Here is a new video based on some the sugestions offered early on
> 
> Video of bats/vortex demo - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> Have a spooky day


The ending is awesome lol I love it!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

So very cool!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*thanks*

Thank you
theboogeymengraveyard and Skullie (Nice profile picture too)(LOL)

any ideas or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Evil Lynn had asked for a moon effect for her hant with WearWolves

and here is one just for some fun too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

These are so cool! I just spent a long cup of coffee looking at them all. What program do you use to make these?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you Terra.
I use these and a few more ... Bryce 5, LightWave 8, Poser 6, Carra 5, Partial Illusions (free/demo), Pinnacle Studio 11 Pro., and a bunch of little programs that were freebies in some magazines.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

The Pinnacle Studio 11 Pro came with a green screen... I haven't got to set it up and play yet
TOYS TOYS TOYS AAAAhahahahahahhaha


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> The Pinnacle Studio 11 Pro came with a green screen... I haven't got to set it up and play yet
> TOYS TOYS TOYS AAAAhahahahahahhaha


LOL! Yeah, felt that way when I got my Wacom tablet for PhotoShop. Thanks for the names of the programs.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool I like the tablets I have on both the PCs.
I got them for my T-shirt design and printing business.


----------



## cingularpat (Sep 22, 2008)

TNBrad...

Are these videos still available? None of the links work anymore and I'm really interested in seeing them and hopefully using some, if not all, in my haunt this year!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

yes they are, I think the link for these were killed when I did some edits for someone.
Here is the Link to the page where you can see many more f them.

Spooky videos pictures by TNBrad - Photobucket


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

TNBrad,

I'm interested in the moon & dark clouds. Please PM me and let me know the dealio.

Thanks!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 
I made that for Evil Lynn's for their charity Haunt for DARE and as a request. I asked for a donation to be made to the Sevier County Society in Tenn. On behalf of "Peter Pan" a horse they are trying to rehabilitate from a serious neglect case. 
I left the amount up to them. 
I'm looking at trying to make a DVD of several of them. If you have any ideas for new one please let me know and I will note who helped with this project.
There a few I need to pull down today I guess before someone wants one that has a problem or isn't as good as I would like it to be. LOL


----------



## Wiz (Jun 29, 2009)

If you could imitate the one like in the Animated asylum door that would be great

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77181-asylum-door-prop.html

Thanks!

Wiz


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I think there is a posting of the video on You Tube


----------

